# Living with a Professional Basketball Player



## PBPie34 (Nov 11, 2014)

In 2011, I spent ten months under the same roof as a pro ball player, it was one of the craziest times of my life, recently I wrote about the experience of being roommates with the real Kenny Powers:

http://www.onebidwonders.com/2013/1...ernal-living-with-the-real-life-kenny-powers/

Note* This is not spam


----------

